# Phoenix Suns @ Dallas Mavericks: (Game 6) Do or die!



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Do or die*


*Dallas Mavericks (2-3) 
vs.
Phoenix Suns (3-2)*

*---May 20thth, 2005---*









*American Airlines Center
Dallas, Texas*



*Last Meeting:*
*Phoenix* 114, *Dallas* 108
--Game Recap--
--Box Score-- ​ *Starting Lineups:*














































*PG: Jason Terry 
SG: Michael Finley 
SF: Josh Howard 
PF: Dirk Nowitzki 
C: Erick Dampier*


*Key Reserves:*
*






















SF: Jerry Stackhouse 
PG: Devin Harris 
SG: Marquis Daniels *​ 
*

Versus:​ *















































*PG: Steve Nash 
SG: Quentin Richardson 
SF: Jim Jackson 
PF: Shawn Marion 
C: Amare Stoudemire*

*Key Reserves:*






















*PG: Leandro Barbosa
SF: Walter McCarty 
C: Steven Hunter*​ *_________________________________________________*


*

Key Matchup:​ * *Jason Terry vs. Steve Nash*















*In the past two games, Steve Nash has gone for 48 in one and 34/13/12 (or something) in the other. While Dallas' defense may be focused on letting Nash run and do whatever, Terry needs to at least keep some sort of leash on him*​ 
*My Prediction:
Mavs-107
Suns-104
*

DO OR DIE! Game 6


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

" How important is Game 5? In NBA history, 123 series have been tied 2-2. The winner of Game 5 has gone on to win the series 103 times, or 84 percent of the time."


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

The Mavs played in Game 5 like they would've liked to win, but it was not mandatory; much the way Phoenix played in Game 4 ( up 2-1, and going home).


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Theo! said:


> " How important is Game 5? In NBA history, 123 series have been tied 2-2. The winner of Game 5 has gone on to win the series 103 times, or 84 percent of the time."


About to be 104 :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Can a person be too irate to type? :curse: 

How can you give the MVP - the best shooter on the floor - a free trip to the all-you-can-eat buffet from 10-15 feet, continually?  

We ***** and moan about Stevie signing for 65M, but our max-out (Fin) was outrebounded 13-1 by him ! 13 to freakin' 1 !!! Why was he on the floor 35 minutes and hits 3 shots ?? Where is Marquis ??

Our bench gets 29 points. Great. That's 0 + Stack. Where's Armstrong? He was successful at giving Stevie some problems, and he gets 6 minutes; Terry can't hang with him, but a guy who's doing a decent job gets 6 minutes? 

We're supposed to be superior because of our depth, so what do we do? 
SHORTEN OUR BENCH ?!? WTF !!!?

And don't let me talk about Dampier. I SAID DON'T LET ME!!! 

0 FOR 7 !!!!​
0 for 7 when his longest attempt from the basket is what - 18 inches??? :curse: Is this what we have at center for the next 5 years !!!?? :verysad: Where's my Mbenga !! :banghead: 

Avery said, " It's not our strategy, it's our execution."

Well said, short man. We Were Executed. :eek8: :rocket:


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

I voted for Suns only because: 

1.) I am a Suns fan 
2.) Suns is the best road team in the league and they've blown Mavs out once in Game 3.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

What we have to do is stop their penetration. The Suns didn't make that big run in the 3rd until they started getting the fastbreak going, taking it to the rack. We can't allow that. Amare is probably going to get his, but some strategy to contain Nash and his forays into the empty lane is going to have to stop. We have to force him to shoot the ball. What we need to do on offense is simple: we need to slow the game down, take smart shots, and get the ball to the rack. Those are the basics, because last night should've been an easy win. Instead our defense let them back in, and we got flustered and took stupid shots. We have to maintain our poise. 

I think tommorow, we get a good all around effort from the entire team, and we win by 7-8 points. Now Game 7 will be the interesting part.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Best-of-7 series:* Suns lead, 3-2 

Key matchup 


*Steve Nash vs. the Mavericks:* The Suns are good when Nash scores big. They're even better when he has a big assist night. They are pretty much unbeatable when he does both. The Mavericks found that out in Game 5, when Nash had 34 points and 12 assists, not to mention 13 rebounds. Josh Howard, Jason Terry, Michael Finley and Darrell Armstrong all were sliced and diced by Nash. "We had no answers for him," coach Avery Johnson said. They better find one soon or they'll have a long summer to figure it out for next season. 

Inside the Suns 


*Bench is invisible: *They'd like to get something – anything – out of their bench. Jerry Stackhouse has outscored the Suns' bench 71-11 in the last three games, including 29-3 on Wednesday. If the Suns have one weak effort from their starters – like Quentin Richardson on Wednesday – they will have trouble handling the Mavericks at AAC. 

*Briefly: *They had their first bad shooting night from 3-point range in the series Wednesday, hitting only 26 percent (5-of-19), including 1-of-8 in the second half. ... Forwards Shawn Marion and Richardson were a combined 10-of-29 from the field in Game 5, 2-of-11 after halftime. 

Inside the Mavericks 


*Looking to match strides: *Avery Johnson says the Mavericks have no choice but to match Phoenix's energetic starters. "They have five guys bringing it," Johnson said. "That's what we need. I hope we feel desperate, hungry, determined, isolated – whatever it takes." 

*Briefly: *Erick Dampier is in the NBA playoff book. His eight offensive rebounds in Game 5 were the most ever in a playoff game by a player without a field goal. Dampier was 0-for-7 from the field. ... Dirk Nowitzki's selection to the all-NBA first team made him the first European to earn that distinction.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I used to hate the mavericks, but early in the year I started liking their team a bit. now, in the playoffs, I've really started to love 'em - jason terry, josh howard, and dirk especially. I also like the suns (q-rich, jimmy jackson, shawn marion), however. 

I'm sticking with my original prediction of Mavs in 7; tonight, Mavs'll take it in a close one...


----------



## Mav_Fan_4ever_41 (Apr 24, 2005)

_*Do!*_

*
Go Mavs!* :banana:


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Homer poll but It is pretty fare at least this time. Go Mavs extend the series thats all we can ask for.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

We can win game 6. Lets Go Mavs


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Hey Im ask for everyone even if you arnt a mavs fan to get this in game thread going tonights goal is at least 200 lets go and post the mavs onto a victory.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

For sure

I want to see Dampier get into Amares face and get him ticked off
Jason Terry wear out Steve Nash
And finally, play Devin Harris for a while to RUN LIKE CRAZY


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

This just in, the person with the

200th post will earn 2,000 uCash points
248th post will earn 2,500 uCash points
267th post will earn 3,000 uCash points
301st post will earn 10,000 uCash points!!!!!

Applies to everyone


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

(terms and conditions apply, we reserve the right to discredit any post so no post padding)

Other goals, the person with the most posts in game thread will be repped by me, cpawfan and probably others

The 100th post will earn 200 uCash points
67th post will earn 67 posts

And a secret random number between 110-120 that will earn you 1,000 points


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

You shouldnt have to do this lol. But what can I asy we have a heck of a Moderator for our board. And in the Southwest divison in Cpaw.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Keys for tonights game one thing to look at will be the boards so lets box out defensively.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

tonight i dont wanna hear Avery say Im disapointed we need a full effort from everyone and be aggresive defensively.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

mavsmania41 said:


> tonight i dont wanna hear Avery say Im disapointed we need a full effort from everyone and be aggresive defensively.


Exactly, if your so dissapointed why don't you drill some game plans into them and make them understand where they went wrong


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

High screen roll killed us time after time in game 5. i hope we work on defending it a little better or we could be in for a tough one.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Lets just play within the system and get to the line. Remember what we are about and lets try to slow it down with good ball movement and take high % shots.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Click here to bet on this upcoming match in the vBookie


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I allready did, what about you?


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Where everyone ? come on people gotta get this going no excuses you have some insentive to post tonight.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Game time coming up! I am hyped...I will be away from the comp though, so I won't be posting during the game. I will be giving my thoughts after the game though.

GO MAVS. BELIEVE.*


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i'm a josh howard fan, i think highly of his game, but i can't say that he's impressed me throughout this playoff season. i think there have been some games where he's simply been shutdown by his opponents but i find it hard to believe that houston or phoenix (or anyone else, for that matter) would spend their time devising strategies to slow josh howard instead of...oh, i dunno... dirk, michael, jerry, jason, etc. 

i think he's growing as a player in the sense that he might be maturing in his current predicament, under his current playing conditions, since the games he's playing are different (and more important) than most any he's ever played in before. 

i'm only saying this because i wouldn't be surprised to see him more electric than usual tonight- i wouldn't be surprised to see a "breakout" of sorts. i think he's played the role of sleeping giant during this post-season, and might therefore resurface in a critical position like the one he finds himself in here. i guess all the assumptions i've made concerning his game and talent will be put to the test tonight, so i'll be watching with intrigue. 

i think it'll be a fun game for everyone.

peace


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Almost time for tip-off! Let's get it going, Mavs!

I'd like to see a Game 7.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Here we go guys lets go.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Post 267? Did you draw that number out of a hat or what? Just kidding of course.



Dirk needs to go off for 30+ tonight, and they need to keep Amare from getting that same amount.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Thats what the Suns get for being flopers.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Big fast break slam from Josh Howard.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Turnovers ahoy for Phoenix.

Howard is all over the place.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I love Josh Howard. Every team in the league needs to have a player like Josh Howard.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Being physical is good lets keep it up good job Howard.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Stackhouse should start marketing those pantyhose.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I like what Stackhouseh ad to say if you arnt hungry then dont eat at the table.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I know it's early, but Dallas looks good so far. They are being aggressive on offense, but it's extremely important to stay out of foul trouble.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

The refs are bailing the suns out!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Bill Walton just said Steve Nash is as conditioned an athlete as Lance Armstrong.

Will someone please kill him already?

And this is where hater-bandwagons start. Stupid comments like that one. It's not the player's fault as much as the hype machine, but it's certainly understandable.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Man we are gonna have to keep this up or we dont have a chance to win this game.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Rawse said:


> Bill Walton just said Steve Nash is as conditioned an athlete as Lance Armstrong.
> 
> Will someone please kill him already?
> 
> And this is where hater-bandwagons start. Stupid comments like that one. It's not the player's fault as much as the hype machine, but it's certainly understandable.


amen Bill Walton is a west coast homer and a steve nash butt kisser.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

We have got to box out of the defensive boards.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

i love the energy and Dirk's post up game but we have gotta quit comitting stupid fouls.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Where is the foul on Mccarty?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I love Josh Howard. Every team in the league needs to have a player like Josh Howard.


 my thoughts exactly.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Man I am getting mad the refs are like not calling this game worth a crap at all. If your gonna call it call it right.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

come on travel for the 3rd time on NAsh why dont the refs call it ?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Terry's taking it to Nash, and it's about time they went at him !!

That little foul dirk put on Richardson should've been harder IMO.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Good first half but how long can we keep Finley in there. I love the energy that Howard and Terry and stack and Dirk and Damp when he gets on the floor.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I like Dirk's aggression on the offensive end, but once again he's fell asleep a couple of times on the defensive end. 


Josh Howard has been the difference maker so far, and he's almost made up for the crap that Finley is giving.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I think Terry must have watched some MAvs vs Kings video and watched his buddy Mike Bibby wear down NAsh.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

I am tired tired tired of Fin Dog and his Inconsistency. If I'm AJ, I will tell him that he has to make 2 or 3 fg in the first 3-4 min in the 3rd or he will sit. We need to find a way to get rid of him and get younger. Even if its B-Wells.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I hate to trade finely but we need to do somethingto get younger but he isnt gonna fraw crap with his contract.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

dirk and Damp High screen Role this is great Dampier is finally playing great and finley fianlly made a 3 I just hope we can save some of this if there is a game 7. But i wont believe we play game 7 until game 6 is over because remember game 3 the suns came back on us so its not over until the horn sounds.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow, 14 point lead now. Dallas' defense has been much better here, but it's the offense that's clicking. They're getting offensive boards and they're sharing the ball.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

See what happens when you play Team ball similar results to game 7 lol. not likely tho.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Wow the Suns still allmost around the 10 point mark so i think they will hang around we really need to try to close the quarter out on strong note.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Come on people post we need to get the in game thread going people.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

What I tell you guys they can get hot in a hurry only 5 point led. 13-2 run for the Suns gotta play defense.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

5 fouls on Amare that helps.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Big time jumper by Josh Howard.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Just remember the Suns are as dangerous as Tracy Mcgeady so it isnt over till its over.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

So lets get this game post going where is everyone ? I only post during timeouts and inbetween quarters and hlaftimes.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I just dont wanna see a repeat of 2003 with the Spurs when Stephen Jackson hit a bunch of 3's and then Steve Kerr comes off the bench and kills our title hopes.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Nash Is wearing down I can tell. Cant you ?


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Defense! defense ! good defense keep it like this the whole 4th.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

How many fouls has shawn Marion got away with ?


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Stack and Finbley both 2-10 shooting gosh this is like 2003 game 6 mavs vs spurs all over again. Gosh where is the defense this is hard to watch the Mavs Choke all over again.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I've had it with Finley. He gives us one good game but he disappears after that. He is nothing more than a bench player now. He has not given us anything. There is toooooo much one on one ball especially coming from Stackhouse which has resulted in bad shots and bad posessions and has allowed Phoenix back in the game.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

At least Stack will get to the line.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Man the have worn us out this is crap man we are about done.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Settling for Jumpshots will let any team back in the game. ANY TEAM. Thats what we are doing. Amare is out with 5 fouls and we are settling for jumpers.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Dirk is chocking now that is bad.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Come on play some defense that is what we gotta have and draw that 6th foul on amare.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Now we're getting to the line and driving to the basket. Terry is stepping it up. Great sign for us down the stretch. Now we need Dirk to follow thru.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Gotta score and get some stops and close this thing out make sure we contest every shot you gotta think once Nash gets the ball they are gonna let him take some crucial shots.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

How can you leave Marion wide open like that in the corner 9 times out of 10 he makes those.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Come on ref that was on Amare. but no give it JJ.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

My head hurts lol.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Gotta play some defense how many times do i ahve to say this dont leave Steve Nash Open. or any Suns shooters they are good 3 point shooters contest every shot possible.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Also if they miss be sure to block out on the defensive boards for sure.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Why not throw Bradley out there in front of the Throw in man ?


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Man how can you not guard Nash oh well lets get them in Overtime I like our chances because they dont have Amare lets go.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

AHHHHHH. TERRY what was you doing. do not lag off of Nash. Man


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

The suns are as Scary as Tracy Mcgrady.


----------



## Baron Davis (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh man Steve Nash. This guy has shown he deserves MVP.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Play some defense and the rest will take care of itself.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

no defense its about to slip away from us because we dont play no defense.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Lets at least go down in a blaze of Glory go down fighting Dirk isnt getting any calls tho but what you expect it is the playoffs.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

This is crap to watch why are we doing this supposed to be able to play defense and we cant.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Bill Walton actually raised a good point. We have no continuity/structure in our offense whatsoever right now. Whoever's getting the ball is running down there and taking bad shots. And with everyone emotional about the OT period, it's not helping us. We have to slow it down.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Well guys its about over thanks for the great season see you guys around.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I am so pissed right now i cant say it on this board.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Everyone I'm talking too is speaking in the past tense. We still have 1:15 left, and it's only two possessions. Only two possessions. Don't write us off that quick...


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

_Dre_ said:


> Bill Walton actually raised a good point. We have no continuity/structure in our offense whatsoever right now. Whoever's getting the ball is running down there and taking bad shots. And with everyone emotional about the OT period, it's not helping us. We have to slow it down.


I was going to point that out after the game that he said that. It is true. So much one on one ball and Stackhouse and his isos KILLED us tonight in this game. Finley is nothing more than a bench player that is it.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Wow DIrk hurt his ankle. But got back up. Please make these free throws Dirk.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

These free throws are it.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Our best player misses the biggest free throws of his life quite possibly. This spells doom.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Who takes the 3 or if we have na easy 2 then should we take it and then foul ?


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

its 126-123. We're not out of it. The ball must be in the hands of Dirk or Terry. Nobody else.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Terry needs to shoot this 3.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

That was not a good shot whatsover. That was the season folks.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

It makes me think that Jet should have took the shot instead of Dirk. Make sure you deny Nash the enrty pass.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

mavsmania41 said:


> It makes me think that Jet should have took the shot instead of Dirk.


Exactly, our most clutch player should've taken the 3.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Well, that is all folks. Season over. What killed us? What's been lurking behind us with a knife all year. Letting the team back in late.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

:whoknows:


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

up 80-64 and lose. Can't believe this. We choked this game tonight.From the coaching staff to the players.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for a great season season maybe we can get some stops next season i say we tweak the roster.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Gambino said:


> up 80-64 and lose. Can't believe this. We choked this game tonight.From the coaching staff to the players.


This ALWAYS happens. I swear, it ALWAYS happens. We ALWAYS blow big leads because we play conservative and we don't play defense. 

Anyway, its sad to see our season end, but I think that the Suns played a better series than we did.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Now it makes Cuban look real stupid not giving NAsh that money Dampier is 1 year younger than Nash. I dont wanna be negative but we will eat crow for a long time on this one.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

mavsmania41 said:


> Now it makes Cuban look real stupid not giving NAsh that money Dampier is 1 year younger than Nash. I dont wanna be negative but we will eat crow for a long time on this one.


Can't really complain, we got better, and I really like Terry. He has gone out and played his guts out this whole postseason. He has hit big shots after big shots. Dampier sucks, but unless we got some sort of inside presence, we would have been doomed to mediocrity for... well, until the team rebuilds (which it does just about every year, but I mean a major rehauling). Nash would not have been the same MVP type of player with the Mavs. The Phoenix system is just perfect for him. He gets to play with the freedom he needs and he produces and the Suns win. He is the legit MVP with the Suns. But with the Mavs, I don't think that he would have had the same type of MVP year. I mean, Nash didn't exactly display any real improvement from a skill standpoint. He just increased his production, an increase that he probably would not have had on Dallas because so many different players will handle the ball,.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I am not mad a t Dirk for yelling at Terry about the defense because maybe if he contests Nash's 3 maybe it doesnt go in.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I know you guys probably don't want to hear anything bad about Dirk, but even though this guy is one of my favorite players, he really bothered me tonight. 


He got up in Jason Terry's face and was yelling at him, and he was up in Howard's face too yelling at him. Then Dirk goes out and disappears when his team needed him the most, which is usually somewhat understandable, but not when you're going around calling oout fellow players in the media, and your getting into your own players' faces and telling them what they should have done. Again, I like Dirk, so hopefully this is a big lesson on being a leader, but why he decided to yell at the two guys who were the heart and sole of the team tonight is beyond me. 



I'm not going to sit here and blame Dirk for the whole thing, because that's ridiculous. Dallas had tons of energy and had complete control of the game, but they sat back and played conservative while Phoenix chipped away, and would eventually take the lead and win the game. There wasn't a killer instinct in Dallas, but there sure was one in Phoenix. 



Great season guys, you'll be back strong as ever next year, but something needs to be done about Finley.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

This game ranks 2nd to the Kerr Killing of bumed out games in Mavs playoff history.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I wish Harris played in this series so he could get some ingame experience. I don't understand why Avery didn't play him. Where was Marquis Daniels too? He was starting to come around yet we didnt see neither of those two in game 6? Finley and Stackhouse had horrible games tonight and Finley needs to be on the bench next season bottom line. 

Terry is not a point guard. That is a shooting guard. The faster Devin Harris gets the point guard position down the better. Frustrating way to end the season.

Great post Koko.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

You think Dallas goes sniffing around for a true point and keep Terry but as a Bobby Jackson type point guard.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Avery needs to get the roster to his likings and tweak this roster up. Need a true point. Need to figure out Mike Finley which isnt a Reggie Miller story book ending. And find a backup center you can go too if Dampier is in foul trouble. And find some players that are gonna lock you down defensively.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Point guard play wasn't a problem tonight. The SG position let the team down through out the game, but AJ gets part of the blame. He needs to start trusting Daniels and play him. The team needed energy and production from the 2 tonight and it was missing.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

mavsmania41 said:


> Avery needs to get the roster to his likings and tweak this roster up. Need a true point. Need to figure out Mike Finley which isnt a Reggie Miller story book ending. And find a backup center you can go too if Dampier is in foul trouble. And find some players that are gonna lock you down defensively.


Listening to post game shows. :biggrin:


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Yep. If Daniels can work on his jumpers he needs to START over Finley. We also need to see more of Harris. He made mistakes true but he's a rookie and needs to learn from them. It will make the team better in the longrun.

Everything people are saying about Dirk is right btw.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Point guard play wasn't a problem tonight. The SG position let the team down through out the game, but AJ gets part of the blame. He needs to start trusting Daniels and play him. The team needed energy and production from the 2 tonight and it was missing.


I can't blame AJ for that because I don't trust Daniels either. I have never been sold on Quis, but I hope that he changes my mind.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

SMDre said:


> Listening to post game shows. :biggrin:


as am i lol.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

SMDre said:


> I can't blame AJ for that because I don't trust Daniels either. I have never been sold on Quis, but I hope that he changes my mind.


neither have I.

To be honest, even when he was putting up huge numbers last season, I have not been comfortable with him on the floor.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I know you guys probably don't want to hear anything bad about Dirk, but even though this guy is one of my favorite players, he really bothered me tonight.
> 
> 
> He got up in Jason Terry's face and was yelling at him, and he was up in Howard's face too yelling at him. Then Dirk goes out and disappears when his team needed him the most, which is usually somewhat understandable, but not when you're going around calling oout fellow players in the media, and your getting into your own players' faces and telling them what they should have done. Again, I like Dirk, so hopefully this is a big lesson on being a leader, but why he decided to yell at the two guys who were the heart and sole of the team tonight is beyond me.
> ...


I agree. Dirk heard the praise he got about getting in Dampier's face or whatever, and IMO, he let it get to his head, and at the end of the game he was just screaming at everyone. It was frustration with his team, but probably secretly with himself too. He faded down the stretch. He has one decent run towards the end of the 4th, but overrall, he wasn't playing like the franchise player should play.



cpawfan said:


> Point guard play wasn't a problem tonight. The SG position let the team down through out the game, but AJ gets part of the blame. He needs to start trusting Daniels and play him. The team needed energy and production from the 2 tonight and it was missing.


Exactly, Finly and Stackhouse played bad games. I think Marquis' poor play heading into the playoffs and for the bulk of Johnson's coaching regime led him not to play him. They should've at least played him, given what he did last spring, and how Finley's been playing this spring.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Man, suddenly everyone is a Suns fan in here :bsmile:


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Man, suddenly everyone is a Suns fan in here :bsmile:


I think its just because we miss Nash


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I guess this is why dirk is gonna eat crow because Kg eats crow when he looses. at least Dirk is being more vocal but gosh he got so angry he wasnt worth a crap in overtime.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Man, suddenly everyone is a Suns fan in here :bsmile:


The Avaitar bet.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

mavsmania41 said:


> I guess this is why dirk is gonna eat crow because Kg eats crow when he looses. at least Dirk is being more vocal but gosh he got so angry he wasnt worth a crap in overtime.


All I have to say is that Dirk was pushed into the vocal leader role, but if he wants to be that, he has to back it up.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

SMDre said:


> All I have to say is that Dirk was pushed into the vocal leader role, but if he wants to be that, he has to back it up.


If Dirk is playing like **** he still has the responsibility to lead this team. Plain and simple. He can lead in other ways other than scoring, but yea the scoring helps.. He had a bad playoffs. The end. Lets get stronger in the offseason.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

How did we let the Suns go on a 13-0 run in 2:05. I hope that this CBA gets done early in to the lockout.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Game Thread Gold:

Mavsmania41, you earnt 267 points

SMDre, you earnt 1000 points


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

congrats guys.


----------

